# My other pets



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 18, 2009)

Loki the Okeetee corn:











and Yoda the year old ig:


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 18, 2009)

Your okeetee is very nice but i love the iguana.His color is amazing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2009)

Snakes? E-w-w-w! But your iggy is really pretty. Nice sized ig cage.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Feb 18, 2009)

Really cute pics,
Yoda's color is amazing, a beautiful green.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 18, 2009)

Got any more pics of your Igs setup? It looks great from what I can see...I love all the plants!

What do you feed a corn snake that tiny lol? live or f/t?


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was feeding live pinkies, but since the one I rescued on craigslist only would eat F/T (go figure), loki switched over no problem. She will eat as often as you'll feed her.
The Ig cage is http://www.reptiledirect.com/reptarium26029x29x72outofstock.aspx
It is the largest size with the plastic liners. All the plants came from gardenridge and were scrubbed before being put in. He doesn't do much with them. He'll climb up the vines sometimes, but that is about it. I made a cat climb sorta thing for him that I covered in outdoor carpet. He has two shelves and the bottom of the cage (which is where is ALWAYS goes poo). the bottom of the cage is lined with butcher paper that is changed weekly. he usually poos in the litter box with water at the bottom of the cage. the lights are mounted onto a custom made thingie that goes over the cage. I will try to take more pics. I was a little nervous with him being too small at first for a 6 foot tall enclosure, but to my knowledge he has never fallen.
This summer's project is a 4x6x6 cage made out of wood plexiglass. my wife is a little nervous about that. Should mean some new tools though!!! I bought plans online I am going to try out. Those darn designer cages are very nice but way toooooooooo expensive.


----------

